# Paph. Humoresque (rothschildianum x hirsutissimum)



## OrchidCat (Sep 11, 2017)

I have had this plant for several years, and recently divided it into 2 good-sized plants in 4 1/2" pots. I was told by another orchid grower in my area that this cross is unlikely to ever bloom, and will have to have at least a 12" mat beforehand. I have looked for information on this topic on the internet with no luck. Can anyone out there who grows this cross advise me? Many thanks!


----------



## troy (Sep 11, 2017)

most hirsu x multi hybrids are hard to bloom, hirsu has a cool winter rest requirement that multis don't, except parishii


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 11, 2017)

i would use the bench space for something else......


----------



## troy (Sep 11, 2017)

How long have you been growing paphs?


----------



## Secundino (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

Sometimes re-potting does the trick. There are a few plants reluctant to flower. And when they flower, it is hard to tell what made the difference.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 12, 2017)

My guess is that you would need to have a lot of multi-growths for it to bloom (so don't divide next time). If nothing happens in the shady area, try a little more sun.

Another way to see if you can find some culture advice is to do a search for closely related paphs. For example, instead of roth x hirs, search philippinensis x hirs (here's a link to a picture: Paph. Memoria Dave Myhre http://www.orchidphotography.com/paphiopedilum-pix.php)

Here's a link a thread on this from 2007; contact some of the people on it?
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5047


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice work, however on the orchid photography link I see at least one Phrag Eric Young mislabeled (as besseae).


----------



## OrchidCat (Sep 21, 2017)

I've been growing Paphs for several years, but I don't have as many of them as of other genera.


----------

